# Socket organization



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

What do y'all do to keep your sockets organized?
I'm looking for ideas. The throw them in the drawer method is getting old.


----------



## Maximum! (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Philbert (Jul 27, 2021)

Depends on how many you have. I know professional mechanics who have multiple drawers of sockets (6/12 point, metric/SAE, standard/deep, all kinds of specialty sockets, etc.).
I try to keep 'like' kinds together (drive size, type, etc.). Some standard ones live in a tapered divider built into my tool box. Some (deep, metric, hex and Torx key) live on those socket organizer rails (photo above) in drawer in my shop. Some (smaller ones) live in a metal box in a larger tool box.

Key thing is keeping them together in 'families', not all mixed up.

Since I am the only one who uses them, my 'system' only needs to make sense to me. If they were a shared resource in a tool room, I would want something more formal, that was *(1) *easier to understand, and *(2)* made it clear when one socket (ratchet, extension, adapter, etc.) was 'missing' / in use. Lots of products sold for that.

Philbert


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

I have tons of 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 sockets plus quite a few of odd ball ones with different attachments.
I was looking online at different organizers and just wondered what other people might use.
Probably move 1 complete set of 1/4 to my work bench since that is where I use them the most. Put the rest in a setup that I can take to the carport to work on my cars or lawnmowers.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

Organized tool boxes are eye candy. Lol


----------



## Maximum! (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Maximum! (Jul 27, 2021)

Alright, I’m done.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

Maximum! said:


> Alright, I’m done.
> 
> View attachment 920805


Nice paper weight.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 27, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Probably move 1 complete set of 1/4 to my work bench since that is where I use them the most. Put the rest in a setup that I can take to the carport to work on my cars or lawnmowers.


That is really important: how _YOU_ use them!

Rolling Snap-On boxes might make sense for an auto mechanic who primarily works in a garage. Pegboards make sense for a shop with a main workbench. Portable needs differ. Some guys have different sets that are just used for specific applications (chainsaws, motorcycles, lawn mowers, truck/car tool kit, etc.). I have some separate bicycle and chainsaw tools that are somewhat portable. Other than that, they are organized as described above. Except that I also have a box of 'duplicates' / extras / replacement sockets that I have accumulated from garage sales, etc.: those are mostly sorted by brand.

Philbert


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 27, 2021)

Get a set of them cheap plastic case socket/wrench combos and put the sockets/wrenches back in the case as you use them. I have drawers full of Snap-On/ mac tools that cost $$$$. I bought a cheap Kobalt set for a road trip about 5 years ago. Now if I am wrenching on something, I grab that cheap Kobalt set almost every time. Its crazy but a rarely fire up the air compressor anymore. Zap most stuff off with battery tools. Now I still have backups but I sure don’t use them like I used to.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

I have 2 battery powered impact drills.
AWESOME tools.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

CentaurG2 said:


> Get a set of them cheap plastic case socket/wrench combos and put the sockets/wrenches back in the case as you use them. I have drawers full of Snap-On/ mac tools that cost $$$$. I bought a cheap Kobalt set for a road trip about 5 years ago. Now if I am wrenching on something, I grab that cheap Kobalt set almost every time. Its crazy but a rarely fire up the air compressor anymore. Zap most stuff off with battery tools. Now I still have backups but I sure don’t use them like I used to.


Yeah, I try to keep a traveling tool set together for the trunk. You never know.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2021)

Philbert said:


> That is really important: how _YOU_ use them!
> 
> Rolling Snap-On boxes might make sense for an auto mechanic who primarily works in a garage. Pegboards make sense for a shop with a main workbench. Portable needs differ. Some guys have different sets that are just used for specific applications (chainsaws, motorcycles, lawn mowers, truck/car tool kit, etc.). I have some separate bicycle and chainsaw tools that are somewhat portable. Other than that, they are organized as described above. Except that I also have a box of 'duplicates' / extras / replacement sockets that I have accumulated from garage sales, etc.: those are mostly sorted by brand.
> 
> Philbert


Yep. I have 2 basic areas I work. Work bench with a pegboard that I am getting setup for small projects and my carport where I work on big stuff. So kinda need a portable couple of tool boxes for the car port. Seeing what other people do helps give me ideas for mine.
My toolbox at work when I was on the assembly line was always nice and organized.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Organized tool boxes are eye candy. Lol


No its for finding them fast.


----------



## Lee192233 (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm partial to these. https://olsatools.com/products/socket-rack-organizer-tray-green-clips?variant=39430919815219


----------



## 2412 (Jul 27, 2021)

I like the loose fit peg style for bench top or cabinet. Easy off easy on. They don’t need to snap in. Cary box or bag, or a set you want to grab and go with a ratchet is different.


----------



## arathol (Jul 28, 2021)

I keep socket sets organized on racks. The red Husky ones from Home depot work very well. The gray ones from Harbor Freight are not bad either.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm kinda out of room at the moment or do I need a bigger box??? Hmmmmmmm..... LOL

Got most of them on large racks with standard all together on left and same with metric on right. Got a few loose rails in there too.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 8, 2021)

arathol said:


> I keep socket sets organized on racks. The red Husky ones from Home depot work very well. The gray ones from Harbor Freight are not bad either.





Chevboy0167 said:


> I'm kinda out of room at the moment or do I need a bigger box??? Hmmmmmmm..... LOL


You guys have a way to keep them organized if carrying some out to the field, away from the shop?

Philbert


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 8, 2021)

I ended up getting those trays from HF with the clips that hold them on, but I have too many sockets. Guess I will get another set of the bench top ones that don't clip.
Then I can finally get rid of all the extra "cheap" sockets that clutter my tool box.


----------



## arathol (Aug 8, 2021)

In the field? Whats that LOL......Thas not a shop either, thats just my garage.....
However, if I do need to carry some tools out somewhere, the sockets stay pretty well in place on the racks so they just go into a small tool box.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 8, 2021)

It's do-able with 2 hands but I wouldn't carry it full by the handle.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/301014759845


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 8, 2021)

Not sure about durability on these and I have never used them....









Ernst 8450 SOCKET BOSS 3-Rail Universal Socket Tray w/ Twist-Lock Clips RED | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ernst 8450 SOCKET BOSS 3-Rail Universal Socket Tray w/ Twist-Lock Clips RED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## arathol (Aug 9, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> It's do-able with 2 hands but I wouldn't carry it full by the handle.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/301014759845


Never liked those metal socket organizers


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 9, 2021)

Work good for my setup. To each their own.....


----------



## Lee192233 (Aug 9, 2021)

Here's my socket drawer on my big box.

Here's my rolling tool cart. It has my most used sockets in it.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 9, 2021)

Yeah, I think I am going to get a couple of those plastic ones like in your tool box for my bench top set.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 9, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to get a couple of those plastic ones like in your tool box for my bench top set.


Even better look for magnetic trays.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 9, 2021)

As evidence by my field bag, there's no good way to organize sockets. I like the 1/4 turn lock rail the best, but it's not practical for 1/2 or larger sockets. The standard clip rails suck, and I won't buy them for Mobil use again. This pack just has the bare necessities in it to get through an on call break down and get the ride back to the station to off load.


----------



## 2412 (Aug 11, 2021)

These are good twist lock sets.  https://www.ernstmfg.com/Twist-Lock-Socket-Organizers.aspx


----------



## sean donato (Aug 11, 2021)

2412 said:


> These are good twist lock sets.  https://www.ernstmfg.com/Twist-Lock-Socket-Organizers.aspx


I'm partial to the mechanics time saver brand, but I can guarantee I'll be picking up one of these to try out.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 21, 2021)

Those socket racks are great, keeps everything tight and orderly. I have metal ones which stick to a magnetic tray which makes working on chippers, trucks, stumpers etc easier. One tray for tools, one for parts


----------



## bplust (Aug 24, 2021)

I use magnetic socket trays that orient the sockets vertically.

I like to flip the sockets I use most upside down, so that if I'm looking for, say a 12mm, there's no confusion as to whether I'm going for a 12mm or a 13mm.

I mainly work on Asian cars, so I have 8mm, 10mm, 12mm, 14mm, & 17mm flipped upside down.


----------



## LogSawyer74 (Aug 24, 2021)

I really like the stand up trays, can get lots of sockets in a smaller space


----------



## Doorfx (Dec 30, 2021)

X2^^^^


----------

